# Kat's waiting room!



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I was going to wait until next weekend to post a waiting room for her but she is playing the doe code already! I'm sure she will make me suffer till the due date (5/11) but since she clearly wants the attention, I'll give it to her! 

She's laying down a lot, walking with her back arched, grunting and moaning every time she moves or pees!

That being said, anyone want to guess how many and what sex? Just for fun??


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I say four, three doelings and a buckling!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow! I like you!! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She looks great  I say twins, doe,buck


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx Stephanie! You remember her from last year? I'm hoping for a buck and a doe from this! ☺


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No, I don't but she is really pretty. I like her! Pics of the Sire?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She looks great! Deep too. I say twins or smaller triplets. At least one doe for you :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

2 does 1 buck just cause I'm feeling optimistic today :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx guys! I'm feeling optomisic with this litter too! Stephanie, let me check my ipad, I have some pasture shots of the sire.. or some I tried getting while he was tied up lol! He's not very cooperative :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

By the way...what's that small brown thing beside Kat in those photos ? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

This is Bellboy, these will be his first babies with us! Soooooo excited!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> By the way...what's that small brown thing beside Kat in those photos ? :lol:


Are you referring to my golden nugget or the dog on the other side of the fence? :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love his roman nose! Nice buck...I'm excited to see what he gives you!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx, me too!! He's really handsome in person, I fact that is his nickname that I somehow started calling him lol "Mr. Handsome"


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I say triplets 2 does and 1 buck


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd love that!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Bellboy is a beauty!  And I'm guessing trips, two bucks and a doe


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx suzanne, I'm really happy with him, I just hope he throws amazing kids!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Bellboy is really nice! And Kat looks good too!
I guess a doe and a buck.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx margaret! I hope so your guess is right!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Let the countdown begin! 10 more days and she's acting totally normal now lol sorry for the boring post


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I have one buck kid reservation and I'm hoping to keep a doe so everyone think light purple!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She's going to hold out with this one! Four days to go and she's acting totally normal! But on a brighter note I got the CAE and Johnes tests back yesterday and she's all negative!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Good to hear!
Excited to see what she's got in there


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I should take a trip or something so she goes into labor :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Counting down... 3 days!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She's getting close... ligs are loosening.. not gone yet but she is definitely prepping.. maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hahaha, thinking light purple :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

This is what I'm looking at








Thanx suzanne! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She's really playing it off! Either she's going tonight or she's going to make me stay up the next three days straight!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Last time I checked on her was 2 am and she wasn't doing anything so I left her alone until now. Now her ligs are gone, belly has dropped and her entire backside is dirty and sticky as if she had goo then wagged her tail a lot... But there is only a tiny spot of goo in the kidding pen.. I hope I didn't wait to long to come check on her, she wasn't this messy last year


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy Kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If in doubt, you can wash up and see if she is open.

She sounds to be close or already was pushing then gave up, with no process after you left her.
Any really wet/slimy area's on the ground, like her water breaking?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Only a very small slimy area.. Didn't look like enough to be her water breaking.. Maybe the mucous plug? She's eating right now.. Acting fairly normal


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I was just about to leave to feed the dogs then she squatted down in front of me and started streaming goo..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx, I think she's pushing!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

False alarm just more goo.. I was going to say I'm glad she picked a cooler day to do it this year ( last year it was just after noon and blazing hot..) but the sun just broke through the clouds so it's pretty darn warm now..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She's digging to China


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Well she's really messing with me now.. I supposed to be at dinner with my mom in three hours.... I still need a shower... but I don't want to leave if she hasn't kidded yet.. she had a lot of goo before I came back inside.. I was hoping if I left her alone for a bit she would go into real labor..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She's definitely pushing now.. Has been for almost 20 min


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I feel so alone..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm popping in and out :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Should I help her? She's been pushing for 45 min.. On and off of course but no bubble


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Glad your here Jill, I need someone that knows what they are doing!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

In reality she only pushed for about 15 min then stopped for a half hour now is pushing again..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's not ready yet. When they get right down to it you will the difference. Has her water broke yet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

No, just lots of mucous plug


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx, thats comforting, I thought maybe the baby was too big or stuck or something... I'm just really worried bc of the 14# buck she threw last year... I don't want a repeat...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Omg! Her water just broke! Now what?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

For some reason this whole process makes me have to pee really bad...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Now she should get going pretty soon. 

Okay, I'll keep track of the times for you so, you don't have to. Just focus on her.

Water broke at 4:53


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My mom used water running to potty train me... Filling water tubs is a trial :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx! She's really uncomfortable now.. I wish they made goat epidurals.. She's licking goo off the wall


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

goathiker said:


> My mom used water running to potty train me... Filling water tubs is a trial :lol:


:lol: I wonder if my parents did the same... I always have to pee when filling buckets!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Does she need a pep talk? Last year she popped that monster right out... But she was induced with dex then too..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's still fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm no good at this.. I always freak out..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's why there should be a 6 pack in your kidding kit :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Why didn't I think of that???


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

C'mon Kat! Give those babies up!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay! A cheerleader has arrived! Hopefully just what Kat was waiting for! She really needs some motivation..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Give us a doe
Give us a buck
Give a doe buck doe buck doe buck
A doe and a buck kid 
Not both in the same kid 
Yay Kat!!!


How's that :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Some gross brown fluid just came out.. She's pushing again but not hard..

Yay a real cheer! Love it! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She thinks she's dying...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I gotta go get an extension chord so I don't loose you guys.. Someone let me know if I miss anything


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry, my Spidy sense is broken...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I hope she kids soon! Did you end up canceling dinner? 
My doe thought she was dying when she was hardly even pushing. :lol: Screamed like something was killing her, and pushed halfheartedly on hooves for 15 min, and I gave in and helped her out. Next time, she gets to push until she puts some effort into it. Lol. 
14# is huge!!! Wow!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She thinks she's dying...
> View attachment 107893


You should've seen Nanaimo, she gave birth to her buck kids without assistance but bawled like you would not believe lol

Jill...that cheer was brilliant


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I guess I'm not gonna make it to dinner... When should I be worried that she's not pushing anymore?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

BF just came out to bring me some food and had to leave bc he "couldn't watch a goat give birth"  :eyeroll:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Typical guy lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Nothing was even coming out yet! She's kinda trying to push again though. I think she wants my beer..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

It's been an hour and a half since her water broke.. I hope that's normal.l


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She just stole my beer....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

At least she didn't steal my cheese quesadilla... I have another beer :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

:lol: One time, my sister and I had been out with one of our does when she kidded, and I decided to help her (the one I mentioned earlier about thinking she was dying). So I pulled the kid while she pushed, and she bore down hard so that all the fluid that was in there (maybe that was when the sac broke, I don't remember) came squirting out all around the kid and of course I was in the perfect position to get coated. Oh well, I was already covered in birthing goop anyway. When we went in, dad said he wanted to come out and see the kids. So he comes and then Honey backs up near me (not that close) and you know, after birth whatnot all at her rear end. And dad is like "back up QUICK or else you'll get all nasty!" So I told him I had already been coated, a little more wouldn't hurt. The look on his face. :rolf: It was hilarious.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh no, I hope she doesn't do that to me! I don't mind getting in there and helping but I need a shower of a different kind.. I've been sitting in goat poop for the last 24 hours..

Is it odd that she gives two good pushes then gives up for a while?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The water breaking is fine. Mine always jump up and look all over the stall trying to find the kid after it breaks :lol: 
The rolling contractions is what we're waiting for.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

goathiker said:


> The water breaking is fine. Mine always jump up and look all over the stall trying to find the kid after it breaks :lol:
> The rolling contractions is what we're waiting for.


So that's what they're doing


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Is it odd that she gives two good pushes then gives up for a while?


That is still her cervix opening. Count them as one contraction even though they are almost always doubled. They should be getting closer together. 
It helps when you've had your own kid :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol after watching goats kid, I definitely don't want one! I think she's feeling the beer... She probably got almost a whole can....  more contractions.. Is this want stargazing looks like? She's literally staring off into space


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's normal too. They start concentrating when the contractions get a little painful.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

My castrated pig just mounted his sister... Sorry off topic but that's my view..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Contractions getting closer.. I should have timed them..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok so about one minute apart now?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I think she just fell asleep..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I think she just fell asleep..


Becoming a mom is hard work


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Nope! More contractions!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Resting, about now is when I started screaming for Demerol :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I think I probably have time to milk the other two and feed the rest of the farm at the rate she's going.. I should have gone to dinner! Lol!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Lol. Come on Kat!! Show us some kids!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dee left, there was probably a kid on the ground as soon as she was out of sight :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Nope, I'm back.. No kid..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Got the bucks fed.. I'm going to do everyone in spirts. Milk in is next. But Kat has changed positions so I will stare at her for a couple minutes before I go milk..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

This is definitely the longest (by far) birth I have ever attended..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Still nothing.. I'm getting worried..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Do you have a barn cam I'm missing out on?!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

If you're missing out on it, I am too lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do a 1 finger pelvic to see if she's dilating.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is she progressing any?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

No barn cam.. Sorry guys. I just took her for a walk...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That should help her progress. Do you have any red raspberry leaves to feed her?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Any progress?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a train wreck...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh no, what's going on?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's got a dead kid with one leg and head back. She can't get it pushed back far enough to get room to find the head.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

If she could just get that head out...prayers other babies and Kat will be ok . Keep us updated !


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

oh no :sad:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She did it!! The dead baby is out and the second baby girl is alive. She'll be busy a while longer recovering. It was long couple hours.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yay! Thank goodness! Are there anymore?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounded like just the two. I was just on the phone with her through it so, I'm not there to see her. The vet never called back


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow, she was awful big for just 2 I'd bet there's another at least. That's too bad about the vet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Jill, what is the does for LA 200?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Guinen is 140 lbs. We gave her 9 ccs every other day for 3 doses. The other dose you can use is 4 cc per 100 lbs daily. The way Tetracycline works does not require an even amount in the blood at all times. I have better luck with a big dose every other day. 
She would appreciate some Prep H on her vulva for a few days. 
Since she is going to swell you may need to weight the placenta with a half full 12 ounce bottle dragging the ground.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't have prep H today.. I can get some tomorrow... The placenta started coming out.. Baby nursed.. Is the LA 200 SQ? Thank you for being there Jill, I couldn't have done it without you!

Sorry everyone I couldn't update the thread but Jill did a good job for me 

The still born was a gorgeous flashy brown and white doe with lots of white and the live kid is a tri doe, black white and brn accents. Will get pix of her tomorrow


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry, yes SQ... I was way behind on my lecture and feeding babies :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry to keep you.. I text you.. I don't have the right antibiotic..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's fine, I'm not on much of a time schedule. The babes are old enough to wait a bit or skip without harm.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So should I give Kat what I have or wait till tomorrow when I can get to TSC AND HOPE THEY HAVE IT IN STOCK...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

This kid is really cute! Sounds like she still has some phlegm in her throat though


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, I bet she does. Do you have a 1 cc syringe?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you have to she can have 1/8 cc of Tylan 200 to dry her up. There is some reaction danger to that though and it will kill the antibodies from the colostrum. Might try hanging her upside down and patting her lungs first.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I wish I had read this sooner.. I just got in the house.. just fed the dogs still need to feed others. . The baby's knuckles kept bending making it hard for her to stand... I hope she straightens out., I'm too tired to go on..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sleep for a bit and take her out some vit B when you check her 1/2 cc orally. She'll straighten up soon. She had a hard birth too. As long as she ate really well she should sleep for a while.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost one but congrats on a live doe.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Really sorry you lost one, but congrats on the live kid! I hope Kat heals up nicely.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Congrats on the doe!! So sorry it turned into such a difficult delivery.  Hope things are going well this morning!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is well, good job you guys.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats on getting a doe from Kat Dee  sorry you had to deal with a difficult delivery though :-/ I know that's no fun. Keeping her I presume? 
Prayers for a quick, easy recovery for Kat!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Kat is still trying to push but she already passed the placenta... Just too much swelling.. I hope she doesn't prolapse.. Any ideas?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh no, I hope you get things cleared up


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I could not believe this baby was alive when she came out after our struggle to get her sister took so many hours!..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's so pretty!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pretty girl! Looks like she's gonna have a gorgeous face just like her daddy!


----------



## LemonLime (May 7, 2016)

What an adorable baby!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx everyone! Vet is on their way, I guess they were busy today.. I hope they can make Kat feel better..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

How's Kat doing?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, I got her to nibble a pine tree branch. Vet cleaned her out and said continue doing what I'm doing. They didn't like that I didn't take their advice for the antibiotic because I chose the one that people with personal experience use, but other than that they said I'm doing good. She drank a little after they cleaned her out which she hasn't done all day so I was happy. No I just need to see if I can get her rumen going. She has no gut sounds.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounds like she's on the road to recovery, poor girl.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

The vet said offer her more molasses water so I'm doing that now. I hope she gains her strength soon.. I hate seeing her like this..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She ate half a bamboo leaf!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

This can't be good that she's still not eating..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Guinen didn't eat for 2 days after her hard birth. I got her a package of Angel Maker and she was eating 1/2 an hour after getting it. You could also do a rumen bolus like Karen uses.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree with Jill, most does aren't too eager to eat after a difficult birth. Super important she stays hydrated though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

We have rumen sounds and she drank some water!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yay Kat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Today she is only eating dry Cobb, which is all she at last year after kidding, but also some bamboo.. She seems ok except she doesn't seem to be producing much milk. Bay by nursed for a second then whet back in the corner to sleep. Anyone know the normal resting respiration rate for a baby goat?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Glad she is eating and drinking. 
20-40 breaths per minute for kids


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh she's definitely breathing extremely fast then... What should I do?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Kat is eating alfalfa now! 

I made the kid stand up and she's not breathing fast now... Am I just being paranoid?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yep...you are being paranoid...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

On a side note, I can't believe Kat only had twins in there! I was on the verge of believing you were in for quads lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol thank God she didn't have quads! But baby is still breathing a little fast, about 60 breaths per min..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

goathiker said:


> If you have to she can have 1/8 cc of Tylan 200 to dry her up. There is some reaction danger to that though and it will kill the antibodies from the colostrum. Might try hanging her upside down and patting her lungs first.


Jill, if I give her this would it be orally?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No SQ. It's just a tiny little bit though. 1 cc for 25 lbs.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about her breathing a little fast. All babies have a hard time regulating their temperature at first. You shouldn't use antibiotics without a really good reason.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, thanx I was just worried bc she was gargley yesterday then this.. I'll just keep an eye on her. I have to go back to work tomorrow. .. I'm so nervous! But I'm glad Kat is up and about now, I feel much better about that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She ate some carrots, a bit of alfalfa and some sycamore leaves today. Oh and some beet pulp and more blackberry leaves. She's not eating a lot but she's eating.. I also had her out browsing again This afternoon, she got a few leaves. She's looking much brighter, getting around on her own now which I'm really happy about. Baby has to empty both teats to eat because her production is way down but I know she will pick up just like Galaxy did.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Glad she's doing better  
How did Galaxy's udder come along by the way? Or do you still have her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Galaxy's udder is ok other than the completely winged out teats... they are at least a good size now and she's easy to milk other than the fact that her teats point into her legs :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh I hate winged teats they can mess up such a pretty udder!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ya, she has a nice MSL, high tight rear but it all looks off bc of the teats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Two of my three does have outward pointing teats :sigh:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a doe that will be an FF next year and I just know she's going to have winged teats...contemplating selling her lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Her udder is still really small but the kid is huge and when I separated them for 12 hours she gave nearly 3 pounds so I'm estimating she makes at least 5# a day.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's pretty decent for an FF !


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Even though you could never tell by looking at her.. She hides it really well and I have to finish milking each side in an awkward position to get it all..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Her gut is silent again.. :sigh: it doesn't look like she ate anything since I left for work... She ate a small amount of beet pulp this morning... I have everything laid out for her in separate piles so she can pick what she wants.. She only wants beet pulp now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

And every time I give her a SQ injection it leaves a huge lump... And I'm giving her B complex twice a day..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really need the angel maker or a rumen bolus.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Where do I get angel maker? She grazed a bit when I let her out but still has quiet gut. She's nibbling beet pulp and cookies.. Very minimal water intake..


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Dee,

This web site has a store locator to help you find a location that carries their products. You just put in the zip code and feed stores in your area come up:

http://www.animalhealthsolutionsinc.com/search.aspx?searchterms=Angel+maker

Or you could order it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx Vicki!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like there are a few places kinda close to me, I will call tomorrow and see if the have it! I assume I will have to drench her with it..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

How's Kat doing?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She's ok, she's eating but not as much as I would like.. at least she's drinking now.. she's healing but didn't have as much discharge as I expected. She really likes beet pulp now which is weird because she didn't used to.. the kid on the other hand is doing just fabulous, she's running around like a little bullet!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Glad to hear she's eating and drinking  perhaps she's having those weird pregnancy cravings now lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear she is improving.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She has been eating some alfalfa pellets too and this morning when I left for work she was munching alfalfa  she's still in a lot of pain, she grunts when she poops or pees... But she is definitely improving! Thank you everyone for all your support!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So Kat has been doing well, she finished the LA 200 and while she was on it she only had a tiny bit of bloody discharge. Now, since yesterday she has greenish whitish discharge and a slight fever of 103.6 she's still eating, not back to normal yet but she's still eating some and drinking. I expected discharge but I didn't expect it to look like puss.. is this normal? I've never had a doe with a dead kid in her before so I just want to check..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No, green discharge and a fever indicates infection. I would see about getting her flushed daily for at least 5 days


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The bloody discharge is normal, the greenish stuff isn't, especially if she has a fever


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Flush with saline? Should I put her back on antibiotics?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Antibiotic intrauterine flush. The sterile water and la200, I would also put her back on la200


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Who's ready for an update? Not me... :sigh: Kats lumps from the SQ injections have gotten so huge that I'm running out of area to put them.. Yesterday I gave her one and she jumped and started limping, now her leg is really swollen and she's still limping... I did the uterine flush tonight which was a pain... I'm really looking foreword to doing that again for the next four days :insert sarcastic imoji: and to top it all off, the baby (who is now called Sera) was disbudded on Saturday and now has some clear fluid coming from her left horn bud ring.... :eyeroll:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh gosh  I hope everything clears up.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The fluid after disbudding isn't uncommon. It's just the body reacting to the wound.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Prayers for Kat :hug: sorry you have to go through all that. I agree with Jill on the fluid after disbudding, I've had a few do that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank goodness for one thing being normal! I put swat on it so the flies don't eat her head.. I hope that's ok.. The only other thing I have is red kote and I heard that is toxic if licked..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So today the kids head looked weird.. There is more discharge and I thought it looked a little greenish where it was dry but it was hard to tell with all the stuff caked on her head.. I've never seen a disbuding look like this and I've always had the same person do my kids. So I washed the area very gently with dilute chlorhex on cotton balls then applied more swat. Her temp was 103.6 but that was after I "tortured" her... 

Kats temp is 104.2 but she looks well. Very minimal discharge today and she was up eating when I got home. She's definitely lost weight but I expected it since she's eating way less than normal.. I wouldn't even be able to do a weight tape on her right now bc I was giving the sq injections behind the elbow (and it's still very swollen!) where the tape would go lol!..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Are the IM shots going any better? I would give her some banamine too for the fever still.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, no reaction from the I'm shots, thank you so much for the email! I will get her some banamine now. I'll guess her weight maybe 10# lower so I'll give her 1.6


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Should I give it IM too? Or just SQ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I've done banamine IM a few times when I need it to knock a temp down fast, but I do it SQ most of the time. With her reacting to SQ shots lately, you might want to do IM with the banamine too. 10lbs over or under isn't going to kill her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Were you wearing the same clothes you work in at the vets and were they heavily sanitized before you delivered her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Were you wearing the same clothes you work in at the vets and were they heavily sanitized before you delivered her?


No, I wasn't wearing work clothes, I was off for almost a week before I delivered her.. But my clothes weren't sanitized... Do you sanitize your barn clothes?  my arm was hardly sterile when I went in for her.. Just scrubbed quick with betadine..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So they both still have a fever.. Kat is at 103.6 and the baby is 104.6 I gave the baby banamine.. they are still acting normal.. I tested the thermometer on a normal goat and it said 103.2 so I'm not sure if it's broken or what..

Kat had minimal discharge on her tail today then after I flushed her she walked around and peed then this glob of green stuff came out..









I sure hope she gets better soon..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Does it smell strongly? 
My cow had clear and white discharge for about a month after calving, but it didn't smell. 
I would maybe get a new thermometer to be sure, it might be running a degree high.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

The discharge is greenish but no smell


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hmm... I would see about getting a speculum and some AI sheaths to do a proper flush. I believe Nicole was able to makeshift her own speculum and used a feeding tube that had been in the freezer for a bit to stiffen it up and used that in place of an AI sheath.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

How do you make a speculum? It would take a while to order one plus I'm super broke right now....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Remember having nothing to use for lube except Propylene Glycol? I wonder if that's from that soaking up the fluids. That is one of it's functions...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

What do you mean? The propylene glycol caused this weird discgarge?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't know for sure, that's what I was wondering.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmm... I would see about getting a speculum and some AI sheaths to do a proper flush. I believe Nicole was able to makeshift her own speculum and used a feeding tube that had been in the freezer for a bit to stiffen it up and used that in place of an AI sheath.


Yeah I used a red rubber feeding tube and a 60ml syringe. Freezing it makes it stiff and much easier to insert. I only did that the first day though because I soaked everything in chlorhexidine after that and didn't want to freeze liquid in the tube. It would be most sterile to use a new one each time. I made a speculum from a plastic urine test tube from work ( they are tapered) I cut the end off and burnt the edges smooth. I inserted the tapered end first. I'd cut it so the opening was fairly small so it guided the feeding tube and made it easier to aim. The speculum was also clear so I could see better. I used a head lamp so I had both hands free. I scrubbed her tail and vulva with chlorhexidine and then wore gloves. The first time I got a big glob of green mucous out when I inserted the speculum.

Where there is a will there is a way even if you don't have an AI kit. Good luck


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

The two on the left are most similar to what I used


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you used propylene gylcol that could be the entire thing going on here. It's basically sugar alcohol, so you could have caused a yeast infection if you had too much on your arm. In which case, mix hydrogen peroxide and water 50/50 and flush with that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

nicolemackenzie said:


> Yeah I used a red rubber feeding tube and a 60ml syringe. Freezing it makes it stiff and much easier to insert. I only did that the first day though because I soaked everything in chlorhexidine after that and didn't want to freeze liquid in the tube. It would be most sterile to use a new one each time. I made a speculum from a plastic urine test tube from work ( they are tapered) I cut the end off and burnt the edges smooth. I inserted the tapered end first. I'd cut it so the opening was fairly small so it guided the feeding tube and made it easier to aim. The speculum was also clear so I could see better. I used a head lamp so I had both hands free. I scrubbed her tail and vulva with chlorhexidine and then wore gloves. The first time I got a big glob of green mucous out when I inserted the speculum.
> 
> Where there is a will there is a way even if you don't have an AI kit. Good luck


Thank you! That's genius!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I definitely had too much on my arm.. and on the dead kid... it's all I had to get her out.. so peroxide water flushing the way I'm doing now? Sounds painful


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, not painful at all, but don't ask me how I know :lol: I would imagine the prop. gycol burned like heck, it burns your mouth real bad. 
You can either do the peroxide flush or get some flagyl, if it is a yeast infection. Honestly the peroxide flush is way easier. If it were a uterine infection, that discharge would smell....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, we didn't have time for niceties or town runs if there was going to be any hope for the second kid ):


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For sure, pretty hard to get a hand in there without anything at all, let alone an arm. It'd be a lot better if it was a yeast infection and not a uterine one. Without a smell though I'm not sure it's uterine, it'd smell real bad, yeast, not so much.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Whatever it is it seems to be getting better but definitely no smell. So should I not do the LA flush tomorrow and instead do peroxide?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd still do the la flush tomorrow just to do the full 5 days and be sure, but I would also do the peroxide flush. So maybe do the peroxide flush on saturday.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a good idea and keep giving her probios. They will help fight yeast from the inside. She should have them while she's on antibiotics anyway, same as a woman is supposed to eat a yogurt a day while taking antibiotics.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow Dee! What a ride Kat has put you on...sorry about your loss and congrats on the beautiful doeling!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

:wallbang: I didn't even think about a yeast infection..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

How many times should I do the hydrogen peroxide flush?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just a day or two. Usually once is enough, for people anyhow, so I would just see how she is after one flush, if still a fair amount of discharge, flush again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She hasn't had any discharge since her last antibiotic flush. So no discharge today or yesterday


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Kay is doing really well today, it will be the first night I leave her out with the herd since she kidded. She wanted to be there and it's the first night she didn't want to go back in her pen so I left her. Tonight was the second night she actually ate something while on the milk stand, yesterday she took one bite :lol: today just a couple. But she seems room prefer grass and alfalfa lately over grain or treats and I'm ok with that as long as she keeps eating. I took her temp with my defective thermometer tonight and it was 103.5 which was close to what the normal goat was so I'm happy with that too.

Sera is doing great and no more discharge from her head!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Glad she's doing better


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Now to start getting the weight back on her, she's still not eating normally and her coat looks like crap.. but she's improving


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I got a pic of Kat today so you all can see her, she's been through the ringer, her coat is dull, I can feel all her ribs (though you can't tell with all that fur) and you can still kinda see a lump behind her elbow from the SQ injections.. Hopefully now she will start improving


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

From the picture she doesn't look too terribly bad for everything she has been through.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Karen. Admittedly she was a little overweight before she kidded which was probably good for her.. But the pic doesn't show all her ribs that I feel.. And the swells from the injections behind her elbows makes her look thicker..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

My little hippo is coming back to me! She ate so much alfalfa today! And I dumped the end of a bag of grain into a bucket and she fought the others for it! Granted she didn't eat quite as much as miss piggy (Galaxy) and she won't eat it if I offer it to her separately, it's a really good sign!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Omg! When I went out to feed this morning Kat wasn't moving! She was in such a deep sleep that I really thought she was dead!... I walked up to her and she still didn't move... I pet her and she didn't even blink her eyes! So I shook her! Then she jumped up and she was really mad at me :lol: wow that was scary! She's still having discharge but I think it's normal now, it's whiteish and has no smell. She wolfed down a scoop of grain this morning as my apology for waking her up so rudely :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! I hate when they do that!!! It always scares the crap outta me!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol: Or when it's 105 degrees outside and ALL the goats are laying dead flat in the pen and nobody is moving! That's a heart attack and a half!! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one that falls for it  and I'm happy to report that all the goats in my field are still alive :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They've scared me so badly so many times doing that! Ugh, and then I can't decide wether to yell at them or cry and hug them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I was so happy she was alive I just gave her grain bc I had to go to work lol!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I hate it when they do that! 
I have some that won't even get up until you go yell in their ear:lol: scare me half to death.


----------

